# Harzer modellbahn



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice, lotsasteam, I enjoyed it immensly. Thanks. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That was fantastic! When the tram circled around into the town, when you see it pass behind the VW beetle I was truly at a loss to tell it was not real. Great job all around. 

Keith


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Folks,

a few more Videos made by "Harzbahnfreund" Volker Wille to watch:

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....191.1498.0j12.12.0...0.0...1ac.1.ix5c4oJkYGs

Have fun!

Toney


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Great layout and Great video. I was diggin' on the yodeling! Shazam could not identify it.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ngYecZ-jBg 

A little different version Die kleine Bimmelbahn... 

Manfred


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ngYecZ-jBg 

A little different version Die kleine Bimmelbahn... 

Manfred


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for I.D.ing that tune for me Manfred!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice layout and some great looking trains! I love the way the tracks are somewhat overgrown with moss on some spots and blend in the landscape. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------

